# Just wanted to share with everyone



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

My yellow lab finally gave birth tonight with, actually I don't know how many fry. I know there's more than 5, she isn't that big. The reason why this is significant for me is because my original male had died and I had to replace him with a male that I got from Mike from Finatics. The original first batch of fry have grown into a nice group of juvies.

Just wanted to share with you all. Thank you.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Right on, congrats.. let the babies begin! She should keep spawning regularly for you now probably every 5 or 6 weeks. At least that's how my Cyno's have been going. 

Have fun, congrats!


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks. I hope so. I counted 9 fry today. I know she spat some eggs before I stripped her, she's still young.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Grats on the new fry!  I am sorry you lost the original male.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

C ongrats on the new fry


----------

